# 1ZPrezzo JX for a newbie?



## Reevers (Dec 3, 2020)

After using supermarket ground coffee and a mokapot for quite some time I've found a few local roasters and I'm looking at getting my first grinder.

I like the idea of manually grinding the beans, plus worktop space is a premium in our household so I have not yet considered electrical grinders yet.

I have a new AeroPress which I'm also looking forward to using when I get the grinder. No plans to invest in an espresso machine anytime soon so the grinder would just be for pour over (AeroPress and mokapot) coffee for now.

I was considering buy a capable grinder from the outset rather than drop £30 on a starter grinder only to upgrade in 6-12 months time.

Can I get some experienced opinions? Is a cheaper starter manual grinder a value-add learning route for a beginner?

What grinders challenge for top spot for pour over coffee at a £150 price point 1ZPresso, Porlex, Aergrind?

Am I making a massive mistake not considering an electrical grinder?

Any help would be amazing, thanks in advance. 
Matt


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I have the 1z and its a good little grinder, very capable.

But be warned once you get to lighter roast beans they can be quite hard to turn,

And a med to dark bean there easy though


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Sounds like a good plan! I've got the 1zpresso Q2 and it's a great little hand grinder, I managed to get it on AliExpress for 75 and it more than copes with aeropress, v60 and Chemex. Although if you did go for a Jx then if/when you ventured into espresso you could easily keep using the grinder. I maybe wrong but sounds like an ideal next step.


----------



## Reevers (Dec 3, 2020)

Jamie.oc said:


> Sounds like a good plan! I've got the 1zpresso Q2 and it's a great little hand grinder, I managed to get it on AliExpress for 75 and it more than copes with aeropress, v60 and Chemex. Although if you did go for a Jx then if/when you ventured into espresso you could easily keep using the grinder. I maybe wrong but sounds like an ideal next step.


 Thanks Jamie. How do you find the capacity of the Q2?


----------



## Jamie.oc (Jun 18, 2020)

Reevers said:


> Thanks Jamie. How do you find the capacity of the Q2?


I find that I can just about squeeze 20 grams in, depends on how big the beans are though! Capacity's fine for when I make aeropress or v60, although if I'm making a chemex for more than 1 person I have to grind more than once.

Cracking littler grinder and I love how you can pretty much fully disassemble it in seconds making it super easy to clean.


----------

